# Standard Wheels on a Turbo



## jackal18 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have on order a 2.0 turbo, sunroof, etc with delivery last projected for "mid-Feb". 

I really like the retro look of the standard wheel/hubcap setup and am thinking of asking my dealer to swap the turbo's alloy wheels for the wheels of the "plain vanilla" car. Color of my 2012 is white w/beige interior.

Currently I drive an '02 Turbo with 225/45-R17 tires. I think the 55 aspect ratio tires of the wheel/hubcap setup will offer better rim protection and the "grip" difference between the 45 and 55 series tires will not be noticable to me. I live at 6500' elevation and occasionally drive in snow. At my elevation, the turbo is a must.

I think the alloy wheels are too "zoomy" and like the look of the simple wheels.

What does the group think of my idea?


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Although I like the look of the 19" wheels, I think they're excessive for daily driving. But big shiny wheels sells like Brad Pitt to a bunch of 20 something females. I personally like the 17" black wheel & faux chrome hub cab. IIRC, VW calls it "heritage". 

Remember... the lighter the wheels, the better the ride. Any suspension component that is located below the the springs can always be lighter. The difference in aspect ratio is minor if you get good tires... go for summer tires instead of all season. For winter it's best to get a set of steelies and Blizzaks.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

If the dealer swaps, I'll bet he'll charge you for it. However, the larger Turbo wheels are worth more than the smaller retro's. What I'm trying to get at is people with Beetles are going to be willing to swap you their smaller wheels and put cash on top of that to get your larger wheels.

Seriously, try first to get your dealer to acknowledge that he's getting a heck of a deal if you downgrade from the Turbo wheels to the retro's. He should be giving YOU something if you downgrade rather than the other way around.

Bill


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

jackal18 said:


> I have on order a 2.0 turbo, sunroof, etc with delivery last projected for "mid-Feb".
> 
> I really like the retro look of the standard wheel/hubcap setup and am thinking of asking my dealer to swap the turbo's alloy wheels for the wheels of the "plain vanilla" car. Color of my 2012 is white w/beige interior.
> 
> ...


It is interesting you should mention this. I am currently considering a special order on a Beetle. I also really like the retro-styled rims (Heritage), but I want the turbo Beetle. The dealer I visited wasn't sure those rims would fit, due to the difference in brakes. Has anybody tried a swap?

I share your opinion that the wheels for the turbo model are a bit "over the top" for me. Incidentally, the Heritage wheels are also alloy, despite their more simple styling.

:beer:


----------



## jackal18 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Wheels fitting*

I will be visiting my dealer on Tuesday and will ask about the fitting of the Heritage wheels to the turbo. 

Any info that this list can contribute re this exchange will be appreciated.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

All of the current production wheels available (including the spare) will fit all 2012 Beetles. This may change with the advent of the Beetle R.

Bill


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

alpinweiss said:


> It is interesting you should mention this. I am currently considering a special order on a Beetle. I also really like the retro-styled rims (Heritage), but I want the turbo Beetle. The dealer I visited wasn't sure those rims would fit, due to the difference in brakes. Has anybody tried a swap?
> 
> I share your opinion that the wheels for the turbo model are a bit "over the top" for me. Incidentally, the Heritage wheels are also alloy, despite their more simple styling.
> 
> :beer:


I'm rocking 16" steelies for winter, and they clear my Turbo brakes just fine. I doubt the Heritage wheels would give you any issues.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> All of the current production wheels available (including the spare) will fit all 2012 Beetles. This may change with the advent of the Beetle R.
> 
> Bill


I believe when they decided to go with 20" wheels on the Beetle R Concept, it required they
go with a ET 35 offset, whereas our Turbo Beetle had an ET 48 offset for the 18 X 8 Twisters.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> I believe when they decided to go with 20" wheels on the Beetle R Concept, it required they go with a ET 35 offset, whereas our Turbo Beetle had an ET 48 offset for the 18 X 8 Twisters.


Yep - that's what I'm thinking, Ron. We won't know for sure until the official production specs come out.

Bill


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

You're not the only one. I too love the Heritage wheels and almost asked my dealership if they would swap them onto my Turbo. But alas, I didn't.


----------



## Steamboat (Jan 19, 2012)

Double check... 
I wanted the same for my Turbo Beetle when I ordered my snow wheel/tires. *Tire Rack* guys informed me that the Turbo has larger brake calipers than the 2.5, and the steel wheels won't work. 
He said they are getting a lot of interest in those, and may have something in the future. 
I downsized for my winter tires, as tires with more sidewall seem to do better in the snow (at least for me). The 19" will be my summer wheel/tire. 

I had the same problem when I had my 07' Fahrenheit and went to an 08' R32, the wheels wouldn't fit as the R32 had bigger calipers.


----------



## Nealcp (Mar 9, 2003)

*Whitewalls?*

Funny. We're getting a new Beetle for my wife so not the turbo (her choice) but I had the same thought if I were getting one it'd definitely be the turbo and I'd opt for the retro looking wheel and tire set up myself. Can't wait to see a pic of someone with that arrangement. That said, what I am thinking MIGHT be kind of groovy on ours is some big, fat 'ole whitewall tires...any idea on who to order them from? Nothing on TireRack unfortunately...TIA.


----------



## cWade (May 26, 2010)

I would like to have the Heritage wheels on a Turbo too. Someone please try it and post photos.
You might contact Coker Tire about a possible whitewall.


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

If anyone would like to sell me their 19" wheels (or trade), please contact me. I really want those wheels on my Tornado Red Golf R. :thumbup:

I think it really brings out the red:










R Wheels:


----------

